# IVF and Endometriosis



## CandaceCrystal (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm new to the site... Was looking for support from people who might be going through the same things as I am... as my friends and family have no idea. I have suffered with Endometriosis for the last 8 years. I was told by 7 doctors that the symtoms and the pain were all in my head. They finally caught it 3 years ago. It was discovered from an ultrasound, and taken out by a major surgery a year later, and i was told it was stage IV. I have incredible scarring, and inflamation. My husband and I have been TTC for the last 3 years. No luck. I thought the surgery would help, it hasn't. We tried 3 rounds of Clomid, but again, no luck. We were sent to a fertility specialist who told us that IUI's would do nothing for us. Because of the inflamation, my body is a hostile environment for sperm and egg to meet. So we're doing IVF. I was hoping to hear good results about IVF. There are no male factors in our infertility, and as far as we've been told, there are no other problems with me either. I ovulate fine.... everything is working the way that it should. Is there anyone out there who has been through what I'm going through?


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi CandaceCrystal 

just wanted to wish you luck with your ivf. i too suffered for many years with endo and we ttc for 6 years in total - i had a lap and no joy and also clomid. i then did 2 rounds of ivf and the second was sucessful! (we were lucky they clinic told us 3 goes is 'average' so we banked on at least 3). I also did acupuncture - the practitioner also talked about endo causing a 'hostile' environment and said that thge accupuncture could help (i dont know if it did - but i got my BFP so something worked   ) Also as endo can clear up in pregnancy and slowly start to come back we started ttc as soon as we could and i have been pregnant (naturally) twice since!! (sadly had an early mc and now i am almost 12 weeks) so hopefully, like lots of endo sufferers once you get pregnant with ivf you might be able to concieve naturally next time   

good luck with your tx and try to stay positive - you WILL be a mummy!!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi candance

Sorry you have endo. I have endo too and it is a horrible disease.

Like you i was fobbed off for years and told i have IBS which i took medication for for 5 yyears. Then when i was told i might have endo, but if i did nothing ould be done bout it anyway so i struggled on for another 2 years. Finally got diagnosed in 2006.

We are going to be having ICSI as we also have male factor issues.

Are you clear of endo at the moment.

I was having my pre-treatment scan in october last year when they found i had a large vyst, and hydro. At my lap in jan they found more endo that couldn't be removed.
Am currently on zoladex to try and get rid of the endo before we start tx.

Any questions that you have i will try and help hun


Kooks1- realy sorry for your m/c hun but happy you are currently pregnant   
take care nicola x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Candace-Crystal, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Endo is horrible  such a rotten illness to go through. 
You will find plenty of people on FF who have endo, sometiems very severely, and who have gone through IVF successfully or who are going through it now.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. [urlhttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156791.0] CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT [/url]

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## CandaceCrystal (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you so much Caz, Nicola and Kooks,

It was great to hear from you! I have been struggling with not being able to find people who are going through the same thing as I am, so It was nice to finally connect with someone. I had my last ultrasound done in October to check for more endo growth, and none was found, so I am clear of it for now... Hopefully it will stay at bay until I can afford to do IVF.

I do have an idea as well for getting rid of the "hostile Environment"... there is a program called Sunrider, it cleans out the body, and gets rid of any infections, inflammation, etc.... my parents have suggested it, so I might just give that a try.

Is there anything you can suggest I do before I undergo the IVF procedure? Anything I should ask my RE specificly?

Candace


----------



## Amy23 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Candace

I've only just started on this site, so am new too.

I had very bad endo of the ovaries, which was removed last year. I was then put on Decapeptyl to prevent it from returning and I started my IVF treatment recently.

However, I was told today that I only had one follicle, so it was unlikely the treatment could commence. I was told that the endo had damaged my ovaries badly.

On the positive side, a friend of mine said his friend was in the same boat and she managed to conceive. She was told it was impossible to have kids.

I have no real tips for you, but everyone tells you to relax. It's the hardest thing to do in the world at such an important stressful time. Plus you have to inject yourself, which I found hard to do. I guess, just be nice to yourself... do things you like doing, or avoid things/people that you don't like, eat well and look after yourself.

Amy


----------



## Lee Lee (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Candice

I too had severe stage IV endo. I had a lap 18 months ago and began my 1st cycle of IVF in October last year. I was told that there were no other reasons why I couldn't conceive so felt quite hopeful starting out. I had my ET on 19th Nov 08 and got a  . So never give up and always have hope because it really can work 1st time. I am now 16 weeks pregnant and looking forward to August.
Use this site as much as possible to get advice on what to do before and during treatment as I feel it helps very much.

Take care and good luck,

Lee x


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

depending on your age, it might also be worth investigating immune issues NOW rather than waiting to do so. 

endo is often linked to immune probs. 

try argc panolpy of tests - 780 but some isnurances cover it or the lsiter does fewer tests for around 500


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

CandaceCrystal said:


> Is there anything you can suggest I do before I undergo the IVF procedure? Anything I should ask my RE specificly?


i would say get to an acupuncturist (ONLY IF YOU BELIEVE IN IT) cos i am absolutly positive that having the acupuncture 4 months before my 2nd ivf really helped  she did say after the BFN that last time as i started tx when i saw her she didnt tell me the benefits of it pre treatment - but she said it may help - and could even help get a natural bfp in the wait (that didnt happen but maybe it could have). i think also during the tx (and this time before my natural bfp) i drank alot of pineapple juice - thats supposed to help the womb lining and i am sure it may have helped?  my clinic also recomended taking selenium which i did so maybe thats worth a go?  lots of water too - and no/low amounts of caffene 



Amy23 said:


> I have no real tips for you, but everyone tells you to relax. It's the hardest thing to do in the world at such an important stressful time. Plus you have to inject yourself, which I found hard to do. I guess, just be nice to yourself... do things you like doing, or avoid things/people that you don't like, eat well and look after yourself.


i hate it when people think its that easy - relax and you'll be ok.  my neighbour is absolutly convinced that is why i got pregnant this time - and i wasnt in the slightest bit relaxed  i read an article about stress and ttc concieve and it did suggest that stress wouldnt alter the outcome of tx or trying naturally so dont stress about stressing if you can


----------

